# New Workshop addition



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Newest addition. Had a need to find a home for the Oscillating spindle sander and wanted to get a couple of tools out from under benches.. soooo..
Took a look at the plans _Wood Magazine _published and modified them to downsize it from a planer and make it a bit cheaper to build. Got all three tools, Worksharp, Spindle sander and bench grinder into an 18 x 18 inch footprint with storage for the Drill Doctor.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nicely done! Is it crazy that I enjoy seeing people's shop efforts as much as their finished products they create with the shop efforts?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

More ideas.....well done.......thank you......


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> Nicely done! Is it crazy that I enjoy seeing people's shop efforts as much as their finished products they create with the shop efforts?


 

If your crazy then so am I, because I have the same
mindset as you. :yes:

Nice work on the new addition John. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

When I first looked at the pictures I thought you made it from metal. Nicely done and very practical!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JohnK007 said:


> When I first looked at the pictures I thought you made it from metal. Nicely done and very practical!!


That's what I thought John. Lol
Nice job.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> When I first looked at the pictures I thought you made it from metal. Nicely done and very practical!!


Musta been that old can of implement enamel I had left over:smile: Only metal is the 1/2" iron pipe I used for the pivot. I have a sketchup drawing if anyone needs/wants it.:smile:


----------

